# JJ Abrams admits he has a lens flare issue



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.craveonline.com/film/interviews/569755-exclusive-j-j-abrams-apologizes-for-his-lens-flares

He actually had ILM remove some from the latest Star Trek. Hopefully Star Wars will be more normal.


----------

